# Tamiya, Dragon, Custom Dioramics rare kit sale!!!!



## realm720 (Jul 11, 2007)

I work for an auction company that handles estate sales and inventory reductions. We recently acquired an estate from a gentleman who collected military modelling kits for most of his life, but didn't have the time to assemble the majority of his collection. We are selling the items in auction and all bids start at $1. 

We have rare and out of production Tamiya, Dragon, Historex, Custom Dioramics, and much more. We are also selling many books on modelling and military history.

Sign up is free and easy here: http://www.mclemoreauction.com/buy.php

For more information or to see the collection: http://www.mclemoreauction.net/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?mclemore1/category/MODELS

For shipping information search the shipping section here: http://www.mclemoreauction.net/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?mclemore1 

Feel free to contact me with any questions or suggestions. Thanks


----------

